# Childrens Permits



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi There

I would like to find out how I should handle this one. My kids were born in South Africa and have not left South Africa since birth. I have now applied and received birth certificates and passports from home country. I would like to apply for their permits. The new legislation requires one to apply for TRP or PRP within south Africa only if you are in possession of valid permit. The kids do not have a valid permit. However the kids are not illegal as they were born here and have birth certificates which are valid documents until they are 18years. Can I apply for their permits at VFS


----------

